
Side mouse button Mac behavior: dumb defaults, MX Master mysteries, & a free fix - archagon
http://sensible-side-buttons.archagon.net/
======
archagon
Quick tl;dr note: unlike most other software that let you do this (USB
Overdrive, etc.), SensibleSideButtons binds your side buttons to fake three-
finger swipe gestures instead of Cmd+[/Cmd+] shortcuts. This tends to work far
more reliably across the OS, and among other things, works natively in Xcode
instead of indenting the current line. I noticed the Logitech MX Master doing
this with its side buttons so I thought I'd port this behavior to all my other
mice too.

